

Security of OS-level virtualization technologies [pdf] - justincormack
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1407.4245v1.pdf

======
edwintorok
I thought that linking to the abstract (in this case:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1407.4245](http://arxiv.org/abs/1407.4245)) is
preferred, because that way updated versions of the paper will be visible,
whereas linking directly to PDF gives you a specific version that cannot be
updated. I don't remember where I've seen that recommendation though (can't
find anything about it on arxiv.org itself).

